# What is happening to my goat after deworming?



## jaam4eva (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi-
I have been taking care of our sick goat for about a week. She is getting no better. This started after deworming her with ivermectin.
She isolated herself, went down and would not move after about 2 days.
Did not poop for 4 days, but finally got her to start pooping normally after alternating oil and MOM.
Her head is now resting against her flank, but not really rigid. Just floppy. We try to prop her up, and she collapses. She was eating well when grass, leaves were presented to her lips, but makes no effort on her own to eat, even when her head is placed beside leaves. She was drinking only when we supported her head and stick it in the bowl of water, but now she's not drinking. She will still eat a little, but not drinking.
What is going on? We have given red cell, b complex, electrolytes... her eyes are bright (she is anemic) but she seems alert in a body that is too floppy to do anything at all. SHe's like a ragdoll goat.
Any ideas? Please help?
I am very concerned about Listeriosis. I just read in depth about this last night, and I'm 15 weeks pregnant. I have been in constant contact with this goat for a week, so now I'm petrified.
Please help.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Did you get a fecal done before worming?


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

How old is she, what is her temp, is she bred or nursing kids? How much B complex and red cell are you giving? If she was loaded with worms, when you dewormed her the dying worms can cause lots of problems. You need to get some nutrients into her. You can give her electrolyte water and "goat shakes" with a turkey baster.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good questions, that need answered to further help.

Make up a alfalfa pellet slurry. Start out with 1/4 cup alfalfa pellets to water or less. Make it thin enough so it will go through a turkey baster or big syringe. Feed her it only if the goat can swallow, you can drench her. Feed her very slowly at the back corner of her mouth.

Red cell horse product. Give 6 cc per 100 lbs daily orally until she is in a safe level color on famancha chart. Give it 1 x a day for 1 week, check her color daily, stop if it gets into the safe zone anytime, if she still is too light, continue 1 x a week until in the safe zone.

If she is completely white, she may be bleeding out from worming depending on what kind was used and if given orally. Or has a huge worm load. If she makes it, give the wormer 10 days later. 3 x, 10 days apart. What kind of wormer was used and how was it given and how much?

If she is white in coloring of the inner lids, you may want to get a vet involved to save her.
I highly recommend a vet anyway, she has been down way too long.

Do you have white tail deer?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry. I agree, get a vet involved. I wonder if the worms died off too quickly and caused too much blood loss and now needs a blood transfusion? 
Having an anemic goat that is slightly off is normal after deworming. But not cases like this. Again, definitely recommend you get a vet involved.


----------

